# حول موبايلك لجهاز قياس شدة الصوت



## khaledanisjo (19 ديسمبر 2010)

برنامج صغير يجعل موبايلك قادراً على قياس شدة الصوت بحساسية

اسم البرنامج:

*برنامج قياس مستوى الصوت 
*

*Decibel Meter v1.01*


وهذا رابط التحميل http://www.box.net/shared/hp1a6hfn92





ولتفعيل هذا البرنامج على جهازك الخلوي تحتاج لبرنامج اسمه 
*QT Installer v4.7.1

وهذا رابط التحميل


*http://www.mediafire.com/?yd8hl4ujb281yii


----------



## sayed00 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

كويس
بس بيشتغل مع اى موبيل

تحياتى


----------



## khaledanisjo (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اعتقد انه يعمل على جوالات الجيل الثالث والخامس


----------



## عمروصلاح (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك. يعمل بنجاح على البلاك بيرى 8520


----------

